
Location Awareness Programming Guide [iOS] - LiveTheDream
http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/LocationAwarenessPG/CoreLocation/CoreLocation.html
======
schrototo
It's a nice piece of documentation, but what exactly does this make on the
front page of HN? What's there to discuss?

